# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Krijime në gjuhë të huaja >  Poezi nga Bardhyl Londo

## SUPERSTAR_N1

Migjeni




Give me a wave - 
                  and I'll give you a river,
Give me a word -
                  and I'll give you a song,
Give me a bird -
                  and I'll give you a sky,
Give me a love -
                  and I'll give you pain,
Give me a hope -
                  and I'll give you a life,
Give me a fist -
                 and I'll give you freedom,
Give me a dream -
                     and I'll give you a future,
Give me a god -
                   and I'll give you blasphemy.
Mi                               (you   
       gje                              find
                    ni                              me)
all this,
Mi    
       gje
                    ni
and I'll give you a name:
                                                            MIGJENI

----------


## SUPERSTAR_N1

Lasgush Poradeci




Death had forgotten him. Startled,
It lost its way in his fragrant verse.
The day he closed his eyes
The lake at Pogradec in wonder froze over 
Like one huge tear...

----------


## SUPERSTAR_N1

The poet's last request






If your eyes rest upon this verse and ponder,
I shall see 
A fair vision.


If your eyes quiver, even for a moment, on reading this verse,
I shall resound like a guitar
All through the night.


If your eyes pass over this verse with indifference
I shall have found my death.


Do not forget to come to my funeral.

----------


## SUPERSTAR_N1

Chronicle of a love affair






On Monday we met. We said each other's names.
On Tuesday we became friends. We smiled.
On Wednesday we made love. We lost our way.
On Thursday we had an argument. We were saddened.
On Friday we reviewed the past few days like a film.
On Saturday we sought ways to find one another.
On Sunday we rediscovered our love, like Columbus.


And then it was Monday again.

----------


## SUPERSTAR_N1

Whenever




Whenever I walk past the drugstore
I shake like the leaf of a poplar in the autumn.
May you never enter it, my love,
May your hands never hold a prescription.


Whenever I walk past the hospital
I quiver like the broken string of a harp.
May you never take this road, my love,
May you never cross that threshold, my dear one.


Whenever I walk past the ambulances
I shudder at the thought that you might be in one.
May you never hear their sirens,
May you never know how swiftly they move.


Whenever I walk past cemeteries
.....................
I never walk past cemeteries.

----------


## SUPERSTAR_N1

Ithaca




Ithaca slumbers under the September sky.
The olive trees are like women awaiting their tardy husbands.
I am filled with a longing for my home far away,
For my wife in Tiranë who will not sleep tonight.


Help me, Ulysses! Cast off your legendary cloak!
Tell me something wise, something fervent.
Roads begin, get lost, run forth, disappear
More intricate than the stitching on Penelope's woven gown.


Roads, roads, roads...
To the east, to the west, 
To the Ionian, to the Aegean.


The times are indeed modern,
But you can lose the thread again
As in the time of Ulysses.


Which one will take me to my Ithaca?
Which word will calm my waiting wife?
Far from the sirens of the sea screaming hysterically once again,
Far from the Circes of the twentieth century!


I will not lose this road!
I will find it even blind!


We are all a little like Ulysses,
Even if we do not have a Penelope
We do have an Ithaca!

----------


## SUPERSTAR_N1

Morning on the Acropolis




The statues wipe their sleepy eyes.
(Can a statue actually sleep?)


Under the tunics,
Under the wreathes of laurel
The hearts of the thousand-year-old statues await a new day.


And look: over Lykabettos and over the chariot of Achilles
The sun-face of Glezos appears.


The thousand-year-old statues set off on their way.


Farewell, Manolis!

----------


## SUPERSTAR_N1

Feelings in search of Homer in Athens at midnight




Midnight loiters in the old quarters of Athens
Like a blind old woman not knowing her way.
Blind are the crossroads,
Blind     
The monuments.


Lifeless are the eyes of the Acropolis statues,
Lifeless    
The many-hued eyes of the traffic lights.


I am looking for you, oh great blindman.


And if I find you,
I will go blind myself!

----------


## SUPERSTAR_N1

Meeting with Leonidas




The freeway is silent,
The Aegean is silent
Like a body, paralysed and lifeless.


The trees,    
The birds,   
The clouds are silent.


There are only the two of us, oh great leader,
The two of us and this fair silence,
With no strikebreakers.


How will we understand one another then?


...Those of us who know the language of freedom
Have no need of an interpreter.






[Thermopylae, September 1983]

----------


## SUPERSTAR_N1

Only Ithaca remains






The ships have changed. They are no longer like those of Ulysses.
The love affairs have changed. They are no longer like those of Menelaus.
The women are different. They are no longer like Helen.


And again the successors will change over the centuries.


Only Ithaca remains.
Ithaca for the child, Ithaca for genius,
It, the eternal,
Dreams,  
love,
life,
death:
Ithaca - man himself.

----------


## SUPERSTAR_N1

----------------------------------------------------------------------
----------------------------------------------------------------------
----------------------------------------------------------------------
----------------------------------------------------------------------
----------------------------------------------------------------------
----------------------------------------------------------------------
----------------------------------------------------------------------
----------------------------------------------------------------------
----------------------------------------------------------------------
----------------------------------------------------------------------
----------------------------------------------------------------------
----------------------------------------------------------------------
----------------------------------------------------------------------
----------------------------------------------------------------------
----------------------------------------------------------------------
----------------------------------------------------------------------
----------------------------------------------------------------------
----------------------------------------------------------------------
----------------------------------------------------------------------
----------------------------------------------------------------------
----------------------------------------------------------------------

----------

